# Where can we go with our Autotrail Chieftain



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi has any one with a similar size vehicle or an RV travelled in Wales or Scotland. If so can you suggest the best places to stay or visit which will allow for this size I think it is about 8 meters in length.Thans Lin


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

With an 8mt van you will have little trouble in Scotland, most sites will be ok.
We visited Oban and surrounding area this summer with an 11mt RV.. 
North of Oban, over the Connel bridge there is a beautiful CC site with huge pitches, right on the beach with a boat slipway .. non members admitted

North Ledaig CC site


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

Someone told me there is a caravan site on the shore of Loch Lomond - near Luss - the place where "Take the High Road" was filmed.

Russell


----------

